
Ask HN: Smart phone without Google? - bookmtn
Would like an option of a cell phone without Google  in order to protect my privacy. Require text capability and national coverage in USA. Does such a product exist? Thanks.
======
mikro2nd
Not yet AFAIK (but I'm not in the US, so maybe there're things I don't know).
Look at the Purism 5, slated for delivery Jan 2019 -- if I had the cash I'd
have pre-ordered one already. Choice of PureOS (Debian derivative) a Touch-KDE
version thereof or Ubuntu Touch. Hardware kill switches for microphones and
cameras. I think it's the first time I've ever seen a phone (admittedly still
technically vapourware) that I actually would /like/ to acquire.

eta: Upon re-read I sound like a shill for Purism. I have nothing whatever to
do with them, but their products do appeal to the inner tin-foil-hatter in me.

